# Coolest running Laptop



## The_Other_One

What is the coolest laptop around?  One that'll never need a fan or that won't matter if it's placed on say carpet or my bed?  All you can find anymore are freaking desktop replacements that put off more heat than my huge tower!  I'm not trying to freakin replace anything, I just would like something I can use in bed or take with me to show things off, but I hate being so limited.

I've looked into the Trasnmeta series processors and I really like the little laptops/tablets I've seen that use them, but the prices are so high!  I found a really nice Fujitsu that was 8.9" touchscreen. 800MHz transmeta, 40G HD, 256M RAM.  I'd get that in a heartbeat if it were say 400-500, but no, it's $1200 with bascially no warrenty!

I thought about going down the PDA route again, but I really want something a bit larger and more compatable.  I don't care to game so much using my laptop, but I would like something that could run most any software.  You know, Photoshop, maybe Premiere so I could work on my videos, trillian...  PDAs are more powerful than some people thing, but the major limitation is the screen size and software...

So...any ideas?


----------



## TUMMYPONY86

Hot Wheels Quick Start Laptop


----------



## suprasteve

I've got a Pentium M in my laptop as I'm sure many people do. I'm sure it is not THE coolest by any stretch of the imagination, but it doesn't seem to do too bad.  I don't know if that's what you're looking into or not.


----------



## Jerkstore

I've found that most P4's get HOT
Pentium M's are not bad as long as you don't leave it running while it's in your bag
my Turion laptop is pretty cool too

for the most part, any cpu intensive applications will heat up the machine, regardless of what hardware you're running

unless you get a P4 laptop and drop in a low grade M and underclock it...buuuuut I don't think that's what you're looking for


----------



## X24

pm ulv processors are the coolest running ones i know of.....but mostly the laptops with them are pretty expensive.

might want to establish a good budget, and i can help u from there.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm looking to spend no more than $1500, and I'd REALLY like to get the computer from either Costco or a local computer shop called Intrex.  Why? Because I trust their warrenties better than other place.  Plus, if something goes wrong, I can just drop the laptop off at intrex


----------



## LaptopExtreme

Well any tablet or tablet conversion is going to be expensive. As for a cool running laptops, I'll have to tell you that the fatter and bigger the case, the cooler it'll be. The DTR's run very hot and really need the circulation. For your budget, I would recommend the Z71V from Asus, sturdy construction and enough GPU (ATI 6600) power to run Photoshop, Premiere and whatever else you may run into.


----------



## LaptopExtreme

TUMMYPONY86 said:
			
		

> Hot Wheels Quick Start Laptop


Actually I saw that the other day, I was like "What the Heck?!" 

A nifty idea, though...


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...thanks for making my decision even more difficult, LaptopExtreme   Turns out the place I really wanted to get a laptop has both the one I'd basically decided on getting(Compel FL30) and that particular Asus!


----------



## LaptopExtreme

Well have them turn them on and see which you like best. As for me I'm the fan of the Z70VA. Carbon fiber chasis and probably the best matte screen I've ever seen on a notebook, but its a little higher than your budget for a good set up. Sorry, I threw in a 3rd into the mix?


----------



## X24

i am actually getting the compal EFL30 or otherwise known as Chembook 2030.

i'd go for asus for constuction and preformance (X700 outpaces 6400) but the compal is smaller, and probably cheaper. not to mention would pack enough power to do w/e u want.


----------

